# Strange Male Platy



## oodles (Jan 2, 2011)

I have 4 Mickey Mouse Platies. 2 are Golden and 2 are Sunburst. The one male is a Golden and for some reason he will not mate with the Sunbursts. They are all the same size, and my first thought was they were too young, but are Platies racists? I feel so bad for my Prego, who is so happy that I put her in the breeder because she is so tired of him chasing her all the time. He has a perfectly good opportunity to impregnate the other two, while Eleanor is getting ready to drop, yet he doesn't.:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## ksturm079 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm into platies as well and wondered the same thing. When I posted the question you asked it was a resounding "no" from the crowd. Currently I have two red wags and two pineapple platies and am waiting to see if they breed. The only male is the pineapple (perhaps the same as the sunburst?) so they will have to intermingle.


----------

